# Best under seat active subwoofer?



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

max 10inch. Not needing to be all "ghetto" Just need that extra "weight" to make the sound a lot better .

been looking at "In Phase USW10" and the Focal, but worried about some focals been fake etc !

car is a Volvo v70 estate


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

With an estate I can't see space being an issue. Why are you going with under seat subs?


----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

Spyke said:


> With an estate I can't see space being an issue. Why are you going with under seat subs?


fit and forget. I have past getting bad backs fitting gear to cars ! 
I have a good unit, Morel speakers and a 4 x 100 watt soundstream (old) amp running the door speakers. I prefer SQ. just fancy a little more "kick" 

all the other space is used for other stuff etc . No need to fill trunk et c, i have a little boy so, scooter, and bikes etc !


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

From my experience, under the seat is the absolute worst place for a sub for sq because it's so easy to locate from the vibrations going into your ass.


----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

GouRiki said:


> From my experience, under the seat is the absolute worst place for a sub for sq because it's so easy to locate from the vibrations going into your ass.




could always mount it in the passenger foot well ? Did this on a MX5 and it was great


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

I believe the passenger footwell or if you were willing to mod the dash or glovebox for a sub would all be better choices. 

Under the seat was intriguing until I couldn't get over being reminded the sub was underneath me at all times. It would be interesting if it was not the only sub, like if you had a bigger sub in the trunk but from your limitations, I don't think it would be a good idea. You could try it though just to see how it feels.


----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

it would be under the passengers seat .And would only really be used when wife is not in the car ! Mind you.... she might like it? so it could have added benefits ? !!


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

^ lol. That would be the perfect setup then.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you concidered a pair of tactile transducers?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/117367-aura-bass-shakers.html

If you already have a good sounding system, and just want to add some heavy kick the bass portion, you may want to check out some bass shakers. Just make sure you have them amped with a remote lovel controll so you can turn them down/off when needed.

The plus side is you get that deep bass feeling up front without blowing out your eardrums, and they are less then $50 each. On sale right now for $39.99, so it's not a huge loss if you don't find they fit your needs.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Transducers would be a good idea. The only prob I can see with a 10 under a seat would be the size the box would need to be(small). Not saying there aren't subs that work well in smaller enclosures but it may be more trouble than it's worth. check this out.Tang Band W8-740P 8" Subwoofer 264-854 Works in a ported .30 cu ft box with a tuning freq of 37. Sealed box volume of only .17 cu ft. f3 of 65hz though.


----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

The Aura bas shakers could be a good idea. I need to set up the Morels well and see how much "bass" they offer .The doors are well "damped etc" so are a good enclosure 

I might get away with just the one B/S if the morels can provide the rest 

Its trying to buy them here in the UK . trust me, we have nothing like Parts express !


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Renegadesoundwave said:


> The Aura bas shakers could be a good idea. I need to set up the Morels well and see how much "bass" they offer .The doors are well "damped etc" so are a good enclosure
> 
> I might get away with just the one B/S if the morels can provide the rest
> 
> Its trying to buy them here in the UK . trust me, we have nothing like Parts express !


One, is going to be a disapointment. 2 is a good match for most cars.

I thought parts express ships worldwide?


----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

hilander999 said:


> One, is going to be a disapointment. 2 is a good match for most cars.
> 
> I thought parts express ships worldwide?


wonder who makes these ?

BMW E90/E91/E92/E87 1/3 Series - Under Seat Bass Shaker Speakers - BREAKING | eBay

and a lot cheaper than importing from the US


----------

